# MAKING AND SMOKING MOZZARELLA TODAY



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

I am going to make another batch of mozzarella to smoke today with the help of my new AMNPS.

Stay tuned I'll be updating as I go

Thanks 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

OK  here we go,  Had to make second batch of Mozzarella I messed up the first batch, Microwaved it too long,

Second batch perfect.  Bear with me this is my first Cold smoke and first time using my new AMNPS.

Decided to use my RF, flipped my charcoal basket upside down to set the AMNPS on, using their Wine Barrel flavored pellets 

Whole Milk for the mozz  and a couple blocks of cheddar and pepper jack













IMG_1719.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1720.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Rennet Tabs













IMG_1721.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






1/4 tab  dissolved in 1/4 cup non chlorinated water

Citric acid    1 and 1/2 Tsp dissolved in 1 cup non chlorinated water













IMG_1723.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1724.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Trusty temp gauges 













IMG_1725.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Add the citric acid and water to pot pour in milk stir gently till it reaches 90 º













IMG_1726.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Temp coming up 













IMG_1727.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






A little higher













IMG_1728.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






It got to 90 º and I stirred in rennet, gently from top to bottom for 30 seconds

Cover and let sit for 5 min  (I left mine for 9 min  yo want it like custard.

I think it's there













IMG_1730.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Return to heat and very gently stir till it reached 105 º remove from heat and continue 

stirring very gently for 2 - 5 min.  I went 3













IMG_1731.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1732.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1733.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1734.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






With slotted spoon remove curds from the whey 

I stopped taking pictures here because I was by my self.  Drain off all whey from the curds

by gently pressing the curds. Microwave on high for 1 min. more whey will come out

Cheese will be hot take the slotted spoon and then your hands and squeeze and kneading to 

get out more whey, you will feel the cheese getting ply-able  Microwave 1 or two more times

kneading each time. you don't want the cheese to get over 135 º  Stretch and kneed mix in salt 

while doing this













IMG_1736.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






AMNPS sitting in smoker waiting it's turn













IMG_1737.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Nice and shinny













IMG_1738.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Cut into two pieces and in ice water for about 10 min.













IMG_1739.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Waiting to get smoked













IMG_1740.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






On the smoker













IMG_1741.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






AMNPS lit and puffing out smoke













IMG_1742.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






More pictures and updates later on, Kinda neat watching TBS coming out of my RF  and No Heat


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

OH NO! We have created a monster. I look forward to seeing how it turns out.

I'll be back.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## trueteam (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey David  so far so good   b I'm getting ready to check the AMNPS at 4:00 PM  it has been going for two hours

Gary


----------



## randall lee (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks darn good might have to try out making cheese.


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is a few more pic's and finished cheese

Grill Temps













IMG_1747.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1748.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Still smoking













IMG_1749.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Getting ready to pull off cheese













IMG_1750.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015






Here it is













IMG_1751.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMG_1752.JPG



__ gary s
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2015)

That looks awesome Gary.

Remember to make more so you never run out.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Gary it looks great! Are you going to rest the fresh cheese?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jan 24, 2015)

_*"Citric acid    1 and 1/2 Tsp dissolved in 1 cup non chlorinated water" *_

So are we talking about creek water? Like with good whiskey?

That looks great...... Gotta try it! I love fresh mozzeralla. Give me a big slice of a Beefsteak tomato, a large slice of vidella or aggie 1014 onion, a slice of mozzeralla, some vinagar and oil........ ZOMG!!!!!

Looks great! You Da'man!


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Any other kind !!

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks great Gary, I'd like to try that sometime !  Sure looks tasty !

  :points1:


----------



## boykjo (Jan 25, 2015)

neat-oh


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2015)

Gary nice job let it age enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice Job, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That looks like some awesome stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see how much you like it after 2 or 3 weeks and longer!!

That Wine Barrel Smoke has to be Great with cheese!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the nice complements ,  I got all fired up after seeing so many cheese smokes, This is my first time so I am excited. Also first time using the AMNPS  that thing is fantastic, I was wandering through the house thinking of what else I could smoke. 

Thank's again

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

I also need to say that my RF did a fantastic job on the cold smoking. I flipped my charcoal basket upside down to set the AMNPS on opened my top and bottom dampers in the door and I couldn't ask for any better.

gary


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2015)

Gary, nice job with the cheese,you'll love the AMNPS.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you CM  and for the point as well, I'm excited now. Wife is thinking Oh No he found more stuff to smoke

Gary


----------



## disco (Jan 25, 2015)

Smoked cheese from start to finish! I bow to the cheesemeister.







Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> I also need to say that my RF did a fantastic job on the cold smoking. I flipped my charcoal basket upside down to set the AMNPS on opened my top and bottom dampers in the door and I couldn't ask for any better.
> 
> gary



I always throw in a few (few=dozen) peeled hard boiled eggs. 

Your cheese will be tasty!


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Dang, I should have done some eggs too

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> Dang, I should have done some eggs too
> 
> Gary


LOL..... be careful Case will get you started....... he's an instigator! Then he'll want ya to kill the chicken and eat it too! .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> LOL..... be careful Case will get you started....... he's an instigator! Then he'll want ya to kill the chicken and eat it too! .



When smoking cheese its a good time to also smoke bacon! Get that pig ready!


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 25, 2015)

Gary, 

Looks fantastic.  I need to get me an AMNPS!

James


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Gary.  Looks great.  I would have thought making the cheese was more of a hassle.  Will have to come back and try this.  Moving house now.  Real pain and everything packed.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2015)

I have gotta tell on myself, I saw the two packages of cheese in the opening pictures and assumed he was going to use them to make the new cheese or maybe give it flavor or color.

Yeah well I can go to school and get smarter..... you ain't gonna get your ugly cured !!

<Chuckles>


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great looking smoke Gary! Was not expecting to see cheese actually made and was quite impressed. May have to give that a try in the near future, thanks for the tutorial. Assuming you havent been able to try the cheese yet but cant wait to hear about it.

What kind of pellets did you use? I may have missed that info with all the great pics distracting.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Couple more pics,  Rested in the fridge for two days.  Wrapped and Bagged it. Had to use old vacuum sealer (new one supposed to be this week) Old one is old, worn out and gets dizzy if he has very many to do.













IMG_20150126_131831_764.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 26, 2015


















IMG_20150126_132206_245.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Couple more pics,  Rested in the fridge for two days.  Wrapped and Bagged it. Had to use old vacuum sealer (new one supposed to be this week) Old one is old, worn out and gets dizzy if he has very many to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can really see the color change from the other day Nice and wait and wait LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup----Awesome Color, Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










You're in for some fine tasting cheeses----Especially that home-made Mozz'!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, be hard waiting 2 -3 weeks,      Input please   How many weeks would be best ?  And when my sealer comes should I reseal the cheese ?

Gary


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thanks, be hard waiting 2 -3 weeks,      Input please   How many weeks would be best ?  And when my sealer comes should I reseal the cheese ?
> 
> Gary


The longer wait 3 weeks, as for the vac. leave it alone if it doesn't come apart.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank's  I'm learning

gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thanks, be hard waiting 2 -3 weeks,      Input please   How many weeks would be best ?  And when my sealer comes should I reseal the cheese ?
> 
> Gary


Try some at 2 weeks---You won't eat it all. Then go for 3 weeks. I personally never noticed a difference between 2 & 3 weeks, but many swear they do.

I wouldn't bother rewrapping it when your vacuum packer gets there. LOL--Use it next time----It won't be long.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks again, still on the learning curve here,   One thing about me I'm not bashful If I need help or have a question, I don't hesitate 

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> Couple more pics,  Rested in the fridge for two days.  Wrapped and Bagged it. Had to use old vacuum sealer (new one supposed to be this week) Old one is old, worn out and gets dizzy if he has very many to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great Gary, gonna be tasty !  :drool


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm waiting patiently    Well maybe not

gary


----------



## susieqz (Jan 26, 2015)

gary, how long did you smoke? what wood did you use?

how did you decide when to pull the cheese out?

the reason i'm asking is i'm smoking cheese tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

susieqz said:


> gary, how long did you smoke? what wood did you use?
> 
> how did you decide when to pull the cheese out?
> 
> the reason i'm asking is i'm smoking cheese tomorrow for the first time.


It was my first time too.    I smoked it for 3.5 hours, I ordered an AMNPS last week, got it in and smoked on Saturday

Used the Wine Barrel pellets

I had read 3 to 4 hours so I went in-between 

Wrapped and bagged and in the fridge waiting on 2 - 3 weeks

Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## susieqz (Jan 26, 2015)

thanks gary.

that's what i planned, but i heard they gotta rest uncovered on the counter overnight before wrapping.

 i have no idea how  important that is.

i tried making scratch mozerel but it failed completely.  i'm impressed you can do it. nothing like the taste of new mozerel.


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 26, 2015)

Gary,

As I read through this post again, I am more impressed.  Awesome stuff!  Very neat that you made your own cheese.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

I let mine rest 2 days in the fridge uncovered

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jan 26, 2015)

Wine and cheese party at Garys in three weeks. I think I read white cheeses are better with beer and yellows with whiskey........


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Wine and cheese party at Garys in three weeks. I think I read white cheeses are better with beer and yellows with whiskey........



I like your plan Foam !  

:beercheer:


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Foam, I better start smoking more cheese

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 4, 2015)

We want cheese! We want cheese! We want Cheese!

Daddy is it cheese yet?


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

In the fridge waiting 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> We want cheese! We want cheese! We want Cheese!
> 
> Daddy is it cheese yet?


Foamy---Go To Your Room!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

It's hard enough to let it sit,  But you (Foam) have to keep reminding me !!!!   Hopefully I'll get my pork belly today

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, so lets ask some questions........

What are the differences between veggie and animal rennett ? Tablet and liquid ? Whats the citric acid add to the party?


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

*Rennet*  /ˈrɛnɨt/  is a complex of enzymes  produced in stomachs  of ruminant  mammals  which is used in the production of most cheeses. Chymosin, its key component, is aprotease enzyme  that curdles  the casein  in milk, helping young mammals digest their mothers' milk. It can also be used to separate milk into solid curds  used for cheesemaking and liquid whey. In addition to chymosin, rennet contains other important enzymes in it such as pepsin  and a lipase. There are non-animal sources for rennet that are suitable for consumption by vegetarians.

Production of natural calf rennet[edit]

Natural calf  rennet is extracted from the inner mucosa  of the fourth stomach chamber (the abomasum) of slaughtered young, unweaned  calves. These stomachs are a by-product  of veal  production. If rennet is extracted from older calves (grass-fed or grain-fed) the rennet contains less or no chymosin  but a high level of pepsin  and can only be used for special types of milk and cheeses. As each ruminant  produces a special kind of rennet to digest the milk of its own species, there are milk-specific rennets available, such as kid goat rennet for goat's milk and lamb  rennet for sheep's milk.

Because of the limited availability of mammalian stomachs for rennet production, cheese makers have looked for other ways to coagulate the milk since at least Roman  times. There are many sources of enzymes, ranging from plants, fungi and microbial sources, that can be a substitute for animal rennet. Cheeses produced from any of these varieties of rennet are suitable for lacto-vegetarians  to consume. Fermentation produced chymosin (FPC) (see below) is used more often in industrial cheesemaking in North America and Europe today because it is less expensive and of higher quality than animal rennet.[sup][1][/sup]

*Vegetable rennet*[edit]

Many plants have coagulating properties. Homer  suggests in the _Iliad_  that the Greeks used an extract of fig  juice to coagulate milk.[sup][2][/sup]  Other examples include dried caper leaves,[sup][3][/sup]  nettles, thistles, mallow, and Ground Ivy  (Creeping Charlie). Enzymes from thistle or _cynara_  are used in some traditional cheese production in the Mediterranean. Phytic acid, derived from unfermented soybeans, or Fermentation-Produced Chymosin (FPC) may also be used.

Vegetable rennets are also suitable for vegetarians. Vegetable  rennet might be used in the production of kosher  and halal  cheeses but nearly all kosher cheeses are produced with either microbial rennet or FPC.[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]  Worldwide, there is no industrial production for vegetable rennet. Commercial so-called vegetable rennets usually contain rennet from the mold  _Mucor miehei_  - see microbial rennet below.

1.    *Citric Acid*  can *be substituted*  – it will adjust the acidity (lower the pH) of the fruit, which is *what*  you want to do. 1/4 teaspoon powdered *Citric Acid*  is equivalent to 1 Tablespoon lemon juice. 1 teaspoon powdered*Citric Acid*  is equivalent to ¼ cup lemon juice (4 Tablespoons).


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is where I learned to make Mozz.  and bought my rennet from, citric acid I bought at the grocery store  Look where the canning stuff is

http://www.cheesemaking.com/

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Here is where I learned to make Mozz.  and bought my rennet from, citric acid I bought at the grocery store  Look where the canning stuff is
> 
> http://www.cheesemaking.com/
> 
> Gary


Gary I was out shopping for a new Pasta maker and I found some Rennet will be doing a first soon. Thanks for the inspiration. The one I picked up is from Roaring Brook Dairy. They have a great video of how to do it.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey tropics, you wont believe how easy it is, be sure and let me know

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

I forgot to Post !!!   opened one of my Smoked Mozzarella's last Saturday   Man it was great,  Only problem I had is it just didn't last long. Wife made Lasagna Sunday and there went my cheese,

Gary


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> I forgot to Post !!!   opened one of my Smoked Mozzarella's last Saturday   Man it was great,  Only problem I had is it just didn't last long. Wife made Lasagna Sunday and there went my cheese,
> 
> Gary


I have to make more of the Mozz. so I can make a home made Lasagna from scratch (Pasta .Mozz. Ricotta.)

Made the Ricotta yesterday first time it is as easy as the Mozz. Thanks again for getting me started.


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll have to try the Ricotta 

Gary


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> I'll have to try the Ricotta
> 
> Gary


This is like ice cream almost very smooth.Here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/180901/fresh-ricotta

Oh I did blame you for getting me started.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2015)

If you use lemon juice instead of citric acid, does it grab some of that lemon flavor?


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Wine and cheese party at Garys in three weeks. I think I read white cheeses are better with beer and yellows with whiskey........


I know why Gary just "Forgot tp say anything", till it was all gone!


----------

